

Ask HN: A Service That Counts The Number Of Tweets With Hashtag Per Month - nodesocket

Is there a way/service to get the number of tweets a certain hashtag has per month.<p><pre><code>    Example (#apple)

    Sept: 560000
    Oct: 456098
    Nov: 654342
    Dev: 34543</code></pre>
======
plasma
Maybe <http://datasift.com> ?

I noticed it from <http://www.highscalability.com>

